Ask HN: What software stack is most similar to the Lisp Machines? - mr_overalls
======
armitron
GNU Emacs -- throw in Common Lisp and SLIME if you need something akin LML or
stick with Emacs Lisp --

Pharo / Squeak smalltalk.

~~~
lispm
GNU Emacs' software stack doesn't look similar to the Lisp Machine in any way.
Similarity: Emacs Lisp is a small language based on Maclisp. The MIT Lisp
Machine was developed in Zetalisp and later in Common Lisp. as such both are
written in a dialect of Lisp (GNU Emacs has also some C code). But both
dialects are very different.

As such basically ALL software of the MIT Lisp Machine is heavily object-
oriented - unlike GNU Emacs. It uses an extensive graphical/textual GUI layer
and abstractions like applications, command loops, servers, clients, ... On
the Lisp Machine an editor is an application, but not the main abstraction
(unlike GNU Emacs) - even the Listener on Lisp Machine is not in any way
related to Emacs (minus some keyboard commands).

Thus the closest software stack to the Lisp Machine are by far Common Lisp +
McCLIM + McCLIM-applications (like the McCLIM listener and others) and Common
Lisp + CLIM + CLIM-environment.

~~~
mbrock
Writing applications or tools in GNU Emacs is kind of nice, but the
programming paradigm is something like “textual buffers manipulated by
imperative routines backed by some global dynamically scoped variables” which
has its beauty and charm but is also quite tedious...

